# Route Advice, Florence To Ancona



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking for some route advice from our Italian experts, ‘eddied’ perhaps.
We are travelling to Greece via Italy in Sept this year, Anacona-Patras and plan on spending a couple of weeks in Tuscany before heading for Greece.

I was wondering what the best (quickest) route would be Florence to Ancona.
Looking at the map going across country (SS67 I think) seems the most direct route but the road looks extremly mountanous and windy.
I’m quessing going back north up the AI to Bologna and then onto the A14 south to Ancona would be the quickest.
But if anyone could confirm that I would be much obliged.
Stephen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

If you're in a real hurry, and don't mind spending on tolls; then the quickest is as you say up to Bologna and then down the A14. Just make sure you're negotiating round Bologna outside rush hours.
If you have an extra 2/3 hours on your schedule, then go south down A1 to BETTOLLE; and then across to Perugia - Assisi - and then head for CIVITANOVA MARCHE. Beautiful countryside, good fast roads.
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks eddied. Your route suggestion looks an excellent alternative and one we may well go for. The extra time isn't a problem and would love to see more of Italy.


----------

